# New Project- 1/8 scale Arrowhead Water Car



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently I got my 1.5" Baldwin Electric out of storage. I have three pieces of rolling stock, but have decided to build a fourth. This will be an Arrowhead Water Bottle car, #3462, used to haul mountain spring water from near Lake Arrowhead, here in Southern California. This would have been in the time frame of 1915 to the early 1940's. Acouple of photos and text about the cars. Also four views of the model drawings.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Great research, uniqueness, and construction drawings. Looking forward to seeing your progression so as to learn more. Ted


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, 
Are you going to make the tanks operable (ala LGB)? 
Craig


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That was my plan. I'm researching for some plastic tanks now. Maybe custom-made. I haven't figured how many gallons each tank will hold yet.











Each tank will be 11.32 long long X 13.500 inches in diameter.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

You might want to check out sewer pipe as I'm pretty sure you can find either a 13" or 14" diameter. I have a 6' section that is 8" in diameter. I wanted to buy a 12" section, but it was a bit pricey. The pipe is smooth and thick walled. The stuff I bought was PVC I think... Styrene welds to okay with MEK.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

contact your local Dept of Public Works. I'll bet they have small scrap pieces of different size pipe....talk nice and they'll probably give them to you.

.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I found a source for the tank ends for my water car. Variety of sizes including "custom" diameters. Fair prices, too.

http://www.realtrains.com/index.php...mitstart=5


----------

